# Nouveau magasin Apple à Nantes



## DualG4 (1 Décembre 2006)

Je sais qu'il y a quelques Nantais sur Macgé, et peut-être ne savent-ils pas qu'un nouveau magasin Apple va ouvrir la semaine prochaine sur le boulevard de Strasbourg. A première vue, ça a l'air plutôt grand.

J'ai oublié son nom, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il fasse parti d'une des grandes enseignes qu'on trouve en France (mais peut-être me trompe-je).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

C'est rudement chouette...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

Ah non, c'est pas chouette. C'est carr&#233;ment renversant.


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est rudement chouette...


T'es pas gentil....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2006)

Tous les deux, vous êtes de déplorables cyniques... Moi, je ne faisais qu'exprimer une joie pure de grand enfant que tout peut encore émerveiller au seuil de la maturité...


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

bon le flood &#233;tant r&#233;pr&#233;hensible : r&#233;pr&#233;hension 


_pour info zehead : *une foi* et *un foie* donc ton astuce elle vaut pas tripettes 

Quant &#224; l&#8217;auteur de ce sujet : je l&#8217;invite &#224; retenter l'exp&#233;rience dans &#8220;r&#233;agissez&#8221; s&#8217;il ne veut de seconde fin funeste &#224; son fil
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> bon le flood étant répréhensible : répréhension
> 
> 
> _pour info zehead : *une foi* et *un foie* donc ton astuce elle vaut pas tripettes
> ...



Admet quand même que le coup du bonze était pas mal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tous les deux, vous &#234;tes de d&#233;plorables cyniques... Moi, je ne faisais qu'exprimer une joie pure de grand enfant que tout peut encore &#233;merveiller au seuil de la maturit&#233;...



*Moi mon Dupont*
moi je te comprend.

Cette nouvelle m'&#233;merveille mon c&#339;ur &#224; moi aussi que j'ai et qui bat tr&#232;s fort d'amour.
Ce petit nioubie est bien gentil.




:rose: 
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2006)

*La mairie de Strasbourg*
se trouve rue de Nantes ?





:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

DualG4 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a quelques Nantais sur Macgé, et peut-être ne savent-ils pas qu'un nouveau magasin Apple va ouvrir la semaine prochaine sur le boulevard de Strasbourg. A première vue, ça a l'air plutôt grand.
> .




je te souhaite, ainsi que a tous le nanteis , que cette nouvelle boutique apple soit 
geré par un responsable serieux , humain, et surtout pas autain comme c'est le cas de celui qui tiens la boutique  "mac" qu'il y a chez moi


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

ceci dit, le magasin appartient au m&#234;me propri&#233;taire que celui o&#249; travaille comme responsable un tr&#232;s bon mod&#233;rateur de MacG, d'ailleurs, il l'a dit lui-m&#234;me dans un autre sujet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Paf?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Paf?...


Nephou t'emb&#234;te mon Patoch?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Il semblerait qu'il doute un brin de la sincérité de mon enthousiasme enfantin concernant l'ouverture de ce merveilleux magasin...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il semblerait qu'il doute un brin de la sincérité de mon enthousiasme enfantin concernant l'ouverture de ce merveilleux magasin...


Fais pas attention, va.
Il est plus lui-m&#234;me en ce moment, il le pensait surement pas.

Allez viens, on va causer concombre dans les forums techniques.


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi ils ont pas mis l'AS dans le lieu unique. A quoi &#231;a sert un lieu unique sinon ? 

Bon en tous cas maintenant, vous avez le plus grand hammam de France.. Enfin un hamman &#224; ce prix l&#224;, faut pas d&#233;conner non plus :mouais:


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Pourquoi ils ont pas mis l'AS dans le lieu unique. A quoi ça sert un lieu unique sinon ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


à faire des trucs sympas en programmation ! 



mado a dit:



			Bon en tous cas maintenant, vous avez le plus grand hammam de France.. Enfin un hamman à ce prix là, faut pas déconner non plus :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je t'inviterais quand tu viendras... 

_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Décembre 2006)

C'est fait la Boutique de Nantes est ouverte. Le jour de l'ouverture : -10&#37; sur tous les mMacs ! Pas mal 

C'est bien rue de Strasbourg.

Elle fait partie du m&#234;me groupe que nous &#224; Rennes, mais elle devient du coup le plus gros APR de France !

Bon vent &#224; mes coll&#232;gues Eric et Samuel !


----------



## Alcidnikopol (16 Décembre 2006)

c'est une bonne nouvelle  

mais &#224; quand la m&#234;me chose &#224; angers
lol


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2006)

*Mouahahahaha*
à Angers !


Mouahahahahahaha.

LOL


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Décembre 2006)

ben il y en avait un mais il a ferm&#233;


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

_pourtant, ya une pomme qui se dresse en sortie d'Angers vers l'autoroute... 
_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2006)

J'ai connu un Angevin qui aimait le vin... et une Angevine...  :love:


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4094926 a dit:
			
		

> _pourtant, ya une pomme qui se dresse en sortie d'Angers vers l'autoroute...
> _



c etait feu son emplacement
lol

sinon je connais des angevins qui aiment le vins et des angevines qui aiment la ....
mais c'est une autre histoire
lol


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

lol


----------



## Pixel44 (27 Novembre 2008)

Il y a désormais 2 magasins Apple Premium Sellers : DXM et ICLG mais aussi quelques associations sur Mac sur Nantes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Non ?????


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non ?????



Sur Vezoul intra-muros on arrive à 628 APR, le 629ème ouvrira fin janvier 2009


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Ouais enfin, c'est particulier, aussi&#8230; Déjà rien qu'au niveau de la galerie commerciale du Super U, y'en a 587, ça aide.


----------



## NED (28 Novembre 2008)

Donc il va y avoir des beau Ipods en forme de ptits LU...morrrtel !!!


----------

